# Sea Ark 2472 VFX or Polar Kraft 2010



## deadgreenhead (Jan 19, 2011)

Our 1998 20'Lund Alaskan has served us well, but we are going to add another boat to the fleet, and I'm struggling to pay what they're asking for a new Lund Alaskan. I've heard the Lund quality isn't what it used to be, so I've been looking into the Sea Ark 2472 VFX and the Polar Kraft 2010 Outlander. Either of these boats rigged with a Yamaha 115 four stroke is about the same price. Almost all of our hunting is layout shooting on Lake St. Clair and I would also use the boat for both vertical jigging and trolling for Walleye (Detroit River and Lake St. Clair). If anyone has experience with either of these boats, I would like to hear your opinion, especially as it relates to ride quality. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I really like the 2010 polar. Great boat for fishing. Hate to beat up the carpet with muddy waders and blood stains. I found with my dads walleye boat it's white fiberglass hull shows every place the layout hits the side and leaves grey paint. That's a downside with nice new boats. The sea ark is made for killing stuff.


----------



## lasec17 (Jan 9, 2007)

Bass pro makes a real nice modified v in the 20 foot range. A buddy of mine let me borrow it and it just tore up LSC. I would look into it. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

I love my outlander! It defiantly rides better in big seas then a sea ark but they are also a bad ass boat. 




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## oldsalt mi (Oct 5, 2010)

Sea ark , The USA Navy seals use them for a reason! I have personally seen a Sea ark put through hell here and the same boat on the Columbia River in Washington state !! If my buddy can't kill the Sea ark it can't be done !!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wall-llard Willie Jr. (Oct 8, 2012)

My dad (Wall-llard Willie) just bought a brand new 2010 Outlander this year, so far we have used it jigging the river, hand lining, trolling, and as the tenor for our layout rig. Its been great, so far we haven't had any problems with it. Its taken all the abuse we've put it through so far.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

I may have talked to you or your father at the ramp today. 
As my son said I have the 2010 T (tiller model) in the gray which is great for open water. The tiller model is only rated to a 90 hp but its never even hicupped with a full load. 
I can handline all day long with the 90 without blinking. I got the trevolla in the bow for jigging and steering the boat while handlinging and its been great.
If you have questions or would like to see it I'm in Dearborn, for the spring run I keep it slipped in Wyandotte, I'll be on LSC Saturday. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## deadgreenhead (Jan 19, 2011)

That was my Dad you spoke with. He liked your boat a lot and I know Mint likes his a lot. Something about a 24 foot aluminum boat that fits two layout rigs is appealing.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

For just layout hunting, the sea ark. If your looking to do double duty and fish then the Outlander


----------



## weiss (Dec 1, 2008)

I would go with the seaark you can haul a lot of layout gear.Now If they would make the front bow deck like there Jon series I would buy that vfx for next year.


----------



## rubberduckie (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a 2072 Sea Ark. Love it lots of room. I wish I hade the 2272 and if I had it I would probably wish I had the 2472.


----------



## rosimike (Mar 10, 2011)

Get the biggest boat that you can.I like the vfx series from sea ark.Nothing beats a all welded boat!!I would like to see how one of those sea ark boats handle the water the lake dishes out at times!!


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Boats feel like they shrink at least 2' when they come off the trailer. Get a big one.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Jimw said:


> Boats feel like they shrink at least 2' when they come off the trailer. Get a big one.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yah that.

Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

